# Nectar Willies



## ymw1980 (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to really enjoy a strain called Nectar Willies that was floating around Austin, Tx a few years ago.  I was wonder if anyone had ever heard of it or seen it around.  It was supposedly a cross of Champagne hash plant and Northern Lights #5 and was developed in the Austin area.


----------

